# Turface Pro League



## Dragonfish (Jul 27, 2011)

Why don't more people use Turface Pro League? I picked up a 50lb bag of the "red" and filled my 55 gallon to 3" and still had plenty left over. I put down some osmocote under it too. It was a bit of a pain to rinse it all out but I have yet to find a substrate that isn't. I also have flourite in another tank and honestly I like the Turface better. The grain size is smaller than the flourite but the color is about the same. I found it easy to plant too. They now have a "heritage red" that appears to be a darker dirt brown color.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the red color is not popular. The dark gray color has been discontinued, but I was lucky to get some from another hobbyist and loved it. It was used as a cap for mineralized topsoil, and worked very well.

Has anyone used the Heritage Red? How does it look in submerged in the aquarium?


----------

